# Craftsman Power Hacksaw in Baltimore, MD.



## vtcnc (Aug 25, 2020)

This seems like a perfect project for an H-M member...









						Sears Craftsman Power Hacksaw  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Sears Craftsman Power Hacksaw. Condition is Used. Local pickup only. It actually works when I took switch cover off. Needs complete restoration.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks Bryan , just what I need !  I'll keep an eye out on it though , just in case someone on here needs or wants it .


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh crap.....dont......hit......buy now.....


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 26, 2020)

Go ahead Dan , you know you want to !


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 26, 2020)

He has it on Craigslist for $110


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 26, 2020)

Might get it off the bay for $32 !


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 26, 2020)

Do it! Do it! Do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 26, 2020)

Gotta wonder where in Balto it is ? I'll throw an offer out for $20 , it'll cost me $8 to get thru the tunnel and another $15 in gas to get there and back .  ( and I don't really need a saw )


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 26, 2020)

I got one in better shape but missing the original vise for $50. I've noticed many are missing the vise, but this one still has it.

Neat little saws, only takes up about 2/3 the space of a 4x6 bandsaw.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 26, 2020)

Maybe I'll just pick it up for someone who could use it on here . I have an empty spot in the garage at the moment !


----------



## 682bear (Aug 27, 2020)

What do you think it would cost to ship it to Georgia?

-Bear


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 27, 2020)

682bear said:


> What do you think it would cost to ship it to Georgia?



Most likely more than the saw costs . I'm heading down to Surfside Beach SC in 2 weeks , if I could get this saw cheap ......................................................


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 28, 2020)

NO bids yet !


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 29, 2020)

1 day 22hrs left . NO bids .


----------



## hman (Aug 31, 2020)

Jump on it!


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 31, 2020)

It sold. Not to me though.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 1, 2020)

Wonder who ended up with it ? I totally forgot about it , I was busy sawing up logs all day .


----------



## reds (Sep 2, 2020)

One bid...$32


----------



## jpackard56 (Sep 2, 2020)

My brother just arrived with it. He had his truck and was coming thru Baltimore this week. Its pouring the rain tonight and I have a medical appointment a couples hours away tomorrow so I may not even see this thing till Friday. But at $32 it certainly didn't break the bank, I offered the owner $50 early but he wanted it to ride out on eBay, so I placed the same bid there and none of the other watchers bid, I guess it was just meant to be my winter project !


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 2, 2020)

Glad someone on here got it at that price .


----------

